# Do you also miss some smilies?



## Encolpius

I miss the sadness and crying smilies. Or similar negatives smiles. *Do you plan to add more smilies? *My emotions are a little bit broader I can choose here.


----------



## mkellogg

😭

If you type : and then the emotion you are looking for, you can find some more. For the one above I typed :cry and found it. You probably need to type in the language of your interface. Nope. You need to know your emotions in English.


----------



## elroy

The sad emoji is still available:


----------



## Red Arrow

You can type the word "sweat" between colons and you get this: 😓


----------



## Awwal12

Wordreference isn't particularly smile-rich in general. Maybe the creators like it better that way, I don't know. On a Russian-speaking linguistic forum we have a lot of graphic smiles, and yet I'm still missing a couple. Here the existing ones would need to be restyled as the first step, although in the end I'm mostly fine with what we actually have.


----------



## velisarius

I miss the standard WRF smilies not appearing where I want them to appear.They're turn up all over the place. Is anyone else having this trouble, I wonder? I've only noticed it quite recently so I don't think it's due to my own carelessness.


----------



## AndrasBP

velisarius said:


> Is anyone else having this trouble, I wonder?


Yes, it happens all the time, but then I just delete the misplaced smiley and the new one appears in the right place when I try again.


----------



## velisarius

I often use smileys to make sure my words are taken in the spirit in which I intend them to be taken, but I'm getting really fed up with them appearing at the beginning of the paragraph I've just written instead of at the end. Why ever would someone need the lol or the roll-eyes to appear at the beginning of what one wants to say? Please, Mike, why can't they appear at the spot where the blinking cursor is? 

This problem seems to occur for me only on the English Only forum.  (See, on C&S it's perfectly fine )


----------



## Bevj

This occasionally happens to me too in Sp/Eng.  But not always, and I haven't discovered any pattern to the behaviour of the smilies.


----------



## mkellogg

Bevj said:


> I haven't discovered any pattern


If anybody can find a repeatable pattern that causes it, let me know and I will investigate. Also, in the next few weeks, I'll be upgrading the forums to the latest Xenforo software. That might fix the issue.


----------



## velisarius

😎 Thanks, Mike.


----------

